# [SOLVED] first time ICS android user, a few questions



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

1. which should i choose for "default write disk"?
phone storage or SD card?
2. where should i install my apps so that it'll work faster?
phone storage or internal storage
3. why can't i install the apps on my external SD card?
4. does having dual sim card standby drain more battery?
5. is 1 and 30 minutes normal for a gametime to drain my battery from full to 10% (3d online games)?

this is the whole specs of the phone 

my|phone A898 Duo: Complete Specs


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: first time ICS android user, a few questions*



> 1. which should i choose for "default write disk"?
> phone storage or SD card?


I would pick Phone Storage.



> 2. where should i install my apps so that it'll work faster?
> phone storage or internal storage


Your external SD card would be the best place.



> 3. why can't i install the apps on my external SD card?


You have to move them over there yourself. The Play store won't do it for you.



> 4. does having dual sim card standby drain more battery?


Not anything that you can notice.



> 5. is 1 and 30 minutes normal for a gametime to drain my battery from full to 10% (3d online games)?


30 minutes of 3D playing? Yes/


----------



## keiraross21 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: first time ICS android user, a few questions*

How to move applications to SD card in ICS


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! I really cant find how to move my apps to the external card. I can only move them to phone and to internal storage vice versa.


----------



## keiraross21 (Jan 14, 2013)

can any app help to move these apps


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can move your apps to sd card by going to settings - applications. You have to go to each individual application to move them.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont have that option sadly. I only have the option to transfer from phone to internal vice versa


----------

